

Simple-check: QuickCheck for Clojure - reiddraper
https://github.com/reiddraper/simple-check

======
lnmx
For someone who is not too familiar with the Clojure world, how does this
compare to test.generative[1] (which I heard about in a talk[2] about
Simulant[3])?

[1]
[https://github.com/clojure/test.generative](https://github.com/clojure/test.generative)

[2] [http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simulation-
Testing](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simulation-Testing)

[3] [https://github.com/Datomic/simulant](https://github.com/Datomic/simulant)

~~~
_halgari
QuickCheck (and SimpleCheck) have the ability to narrow the data being tested
to attempt to find a problem. So where test.generative will say "This function
failed when passed 42", QuickCheck will say "This function failed, we've
narrowed down the range of unacceptable inputs to 40, 41-43 and 45".

